# JOptionPane scrollbar machen



## Joey85 (21. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe für meine GUI eine JOptionPane, die uA mehrere ComboBoxes enthält. Auf zB Notebooks mit sehr kleinem Bildschirm ist die Anzahl der Boxen zu groß, also nichtmehr alles von dem Dialog sichtbar, womit natürlich auch unten das "OK" und "Cancel" fehlt. Ich dachte mir nun, die JOptionPane scrollfähig zu machen. Leider kriege ich das nicht hin. Hier soweit mein Code (für eine ComboBox):


```
String[] methods = {"mean", "first", "none"};
JComboBox<String> box1 = new JComboBox<>(methods);
Object[] mess = {"Method of normalization: ", box1};
int resp = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, mess,"Parameters of the normalization",
                        JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
if (resp == JOptionPane.OK_OPTION) {...
}
```

Oder gibt es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit, die Comboboxen nebeneinander anzuodnen? Sie sind ja sonst immer untereinander.


----------



## Joose (21. Aug 2014)

1. Bist du im falschen Bereich. Für Fragen bezüglich UI Programmierung gibt es einen eigenen.
2. Warum willst du für sowas den JOptionPane "missbrauchen"? Warum schreibst du nicht ein eigenes kleines Abfragefenster? Dort kannst du das Layout und Verhalten ohne Probleme selber festlegen.


----------



## Joey85 (21. Aug 2014)

Zu 1. Alles klar, merk ich mir.
Zu 2. Weil ich dachte, dass es so recht einfach geht, ohne ein eigenes Layout etc. schreiben zu müssen. Ich hatte zB versucht die message in eine JList zu packen, die JList dann in eine JScrollPane und diese ScrollPane dann in die JOptionPane. Hat allerdings nicht so recht funktioniert.
Danke trotzdem.


----------

